# "In the future there will be robots"



## Alexander (Oct 26, 2015)

I shot a few videos at my training course of robots preforming various tasks. Thought I should share.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153754919997148&id=507212147&ref=bookmarks

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153756411632148&id=507212147&ref=bookmarks


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 27, 2015)

That's awesome. Definitely not a little toy, that's for sure.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 27, 2015)

Robots can preform any machine tending or material handling task that I can, only better. The big robot is picking up a train wheel. When it picks it up it measures the weight down to the ounce and decides how much effort to put into lifting it and how hard it will need to apply the breaks to stop its movement. When it slides that wheel onto the axle it can tell if it is taking too much force to slide it on. If it is going on too tight it will back up and try again. Amazing.


----------

